# Status Pending?



## LAUberNoob (Apr 13, 2015)

Good afternoon UberPros!

I could use a bit of help. I decided to start Uber about a month ago and as such have been uploading all my applicable documentation. I have been waiting for a while now for my status on said documentation to go from "Pending" to "Approved" (?). I was just curious if anyone can shed some insight on how long it takes? Does they start looking into it once all my info is uploaded? I ask this because I uploaded my Driver's License and a couple other things weeks ago and just got around to uploading the rest of the things about a week ago. Anyone have any trouble with this? Also, and I know this is a dumb question, but is there a number I can call? Or an email address ? Thanks in advance guys!

-Signed AnUtterlyLostNewbie


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It shouldn't take a week to approve new paperwork. I would write in to support (I don't know nor can I find the goddamn address for LA partner support) and check in to see if there's anything that needs to be corrected. Docs go missing all the time. They just get up and run away as far as I can tell.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Go into Westwood office to see. It takes 5 days max.

One day if you go to the on boarding cattle call.


----------

